
Limiting access to less secure apps to protect G Suite accounts - gingerlime
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/07/limit-access-LSA.html
======
sinack
[https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/07/limit-access-
LS...](https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/07/limit-access-LSA.html)

If the “Enforce access to less secure apps for all users” setting is selected
for your domain when this change takes place, we’ll automatically select
“Allow users to manage their access to less secure apps” instead. You’ll no
longer have the option to enforce access to LSAs at the domain level.

Following this change, if you “Allow users to manage their access to less
secure apps,” users will still have the option to access LSAs, provided the
“Less secure app access” setting is enabled at the individual user account
level. To minimize disruption in domains where we’ve automatically changed the
setting from “Enforce access” to “Allow users to manage their access,” this
account-level setting will be on by default at the time of the change for all
active users of LSAs.

------
gingerlime
IMAP over SSL is a "less secure app", so imapsync is no longer an option?

